# Ford 7000 Zerk Fitting



## Big Blue Tractor (Nov 23, 2018)

Please educate me on this zerk fitting that is on the right side of a Ford 7000. What is it’s purpose? What type of grease product does it require? Thank you in advance. I’m learning.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Could be a random guess but that looks like a speedo cable? If that's the case then I'd assume it's got that 90° bend with gears? Have to keep them greased but as far as if there's anything specific idk...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder if your question is answered in your tractors operators manual? I'll bet any good grease quality would be fine. Probably a shot of grease every once in awhile will surfice.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

It looks like a worm drive gearbox for the speedo cable. Every other such gearbox I have seen has been sealed for life with no provisipn for lubrication. I imagine any light to medium thickness grease would be fine. It is a small gearbox so don't overgrease it. I reckon you could easily go a couple of years between greasings, and it probably would need only one pump each time. But yes, check the manual.

Roger


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Tach drive with a 90* adapter on it. Use whatever grease is in your gun but it doesn't take much or very often. 

As to why its there is another question. Of the half dozen fords I own and countless ones I've had thru my shop I've only ever seen one other with a 90* adaptor on it...


----------

